# 02 Spec probs?



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I bought a 2002 Spec V in June. I was wondering if there is a reason I have problems getting into fifth gear. It only happens when I am running hard. Can the dealer fix this? Is this something I am going to have to deal with and is one of the kinks for the first year model. Other than that I have had nothing else but pure fun from the Spec. Just joined and thrilled to read everything.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

there has been some reports of some bad tranny's in the 02 spec v, the fix is replacing it and the ecu with the 03 version.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

I have an 02 Spec V with just over 3,000 miles and sometimes it won't get into any gear without force. I plan on taking it in this week if I get time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Are these problems covered by warranty? If the trany and ecu from the '03 model are swapped in, is there a noticable difference? I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Now I know why I didn't buy the specV. I've had one problem with my SE-R. It was the headlamp recall. My Se-R is beyond 10500 miles, and no problem since then.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Guamie said:


> *Are these problems covered by warranty? If the trany and ecu from the '03 model are swapped in, is there a noticable difference? I am glad I am not the only one. *


 There should be no problem with it being covered under warranty. From what I understand, the 2003 Spec V/Maxima Tranny has better gearing ratios, and stuff like that. I suggest doing a  search  there is some previous discussion on the 2003 trannys. 

-Sam


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

Guamie said:


> *Are these problems covered by warranty? If the trany and ecu from the '03 model are swapped in, is there a noticable difference? I am glad I am not the only one. *


The problems with the 02 trannys usually show up in third gear. The shifter mech is not the best I have ever used, but it is also not the worst either. I have found switching to synthetic tranny fluid will help make shifts easier. 8000miles no problems


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Try to NOT push down at all on the shifter when going into fifth. Keep your hand off of the top and just slide it in from the back.

This worked for me anyway...................


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

*Same Problem*

I have a 02 Spec-V and I have trouble mainly with third when I'm over 4000 rpm's. Is the swap the only way to fix the prob?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

I bought a 03 about 2 weeks ago and am having the same shift problems all you guys with 02's are having. I haven't driven a 02 but am doubtful the shift linkage is any different based on what I'm reading.....


----------

